# Material that can be cut with Laser engraver?



## EngraverGuy (Nov 13, 2009)

Hello all, 
Wondering if anyone can help me. I own an awards and gifts business on the side. I have an Epilog Laser engraver that I use to do engrave materials but will also cut plastic and up to 1/4" wood. I have been told I can not cut vinyl in it. My question is if there is any heat transfer material I can cut safely in it. I am purchasing a heat press and would like to be able cut my own numbers and letters and designs. Any help would be appreciated
Tim
Legend Awards & Custom Engraving
www.LegendsAwards.com


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

really don't know if it's possible. but wouldn't you need something that would cut a bigger material area than that of what an engraver cuts?


----------



## EngraverGuy (Nov 13, 2009)

The bed of my laser is 18x24 so if I could cut to size I could do it.
Tim


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

just checked out your machine....wow that's awesome. unfortunately i didn't read anywhere that you could cut vinyl. i don't know what cutting process engravers use but a vinyl cutter has a blade(s) that turns freely with an adjustable downforce. i would think you would have to be able to convert your system to do that. i'd be interested to find out from others if it's possible. -good luck.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

*BUT* from what this says i guess it can be done (for the price you paid for that machine i hope so!!).

Laser Cutting Vinyl - Sawmill Creek


----------



## EngraverGuy (Nov 13, 2009)

The machine uses an actual laser beam to cut and engrave. Can reach up to 3000 degrees from what I am told. There are so many things I can and have done with this machine it is awesome. I have engraved everything from paper to marble. Cut plastic and wood. Done trophies, tags, name tags, key chains, cutting boards, and so much more. 

I just found some selling a Creation 630 NOS vinyl cutter and material (around $200 worth supposedly) for $250. Says he bought it about a year ago for $500+. Thought about taking the chance for that price. Any thoughts? I believe Creation is built by UScutter.

Thank you for the input so far and thank you in advance for any further information.
Tim


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

tim: punch in creation 630 above in the search function and a string of threads will come up. i've got the roland gx-24 which seems to be pretty popular but also at the high end price wise for a standaolne cutter. the reason i bought this one is the fact that it can contour cut. the machine reads registration marks placed onto a design within it's software and then printed out on your desktop inkjet an then cut precisely after reading the marks. this allows for clean transfers without any leftover residue from a paper that hasn't been trimmed/cut close enough to the design. you can also research that in the search function. here's a quick little visual to explain what i'm talking about:

Tutorial: Cutting Transfer Paper for Light Garments

there is a cheaper cutter that people like here. it's the uscutter laserpoint. it also has contour cutting capabilites. and hey, i used this forum and still do to ask people like me and you questions all the time. it's a pleasure to help. good luck!

p.s.: did you check out that other link that went to an engraver's forum? looks like they might be the place to get the real info on your original question.


----------



## EngraverGuy (Nov 13, 2009)

I am actually a member on that forum also. Incredible amount of information. I had seen that thread, but didn't know if people here might have some other thoughts. You have been great. I will search out the info you gave me. I would always prefer to buy new for warranty and peace of mind. Thank you again for all your input and help, because I am a total noob.
Tim


----------



## banners2go (Nov 29, 2009)

We have an Epilog 60watt laser engraver and I have done vinyl in it in the past. You have to set your speed at 100 and your power very low so you dont cut all the way through the paper backing. Just do some sample cuts with it till it doesnt burn the edges. You could also try to premask it if it burns but depending on how intricate the design is it would be a pain to get off. With all that being said I would still reccommend a plotter.


----------



## jim.goodwin (Jul 8, 2008)

This is not a good idea. This is straight out of the manual for your machine:

DON’T engrave or cut any material containing PVC or vinyl. When engraved, a corrosive agent is produced that will destroy your machine. Your warranty will be void if your machine is damaged by corrosion from engraving or cutting PVC or
Vinyl.

If it contains vinyl, I wouldn't put it in your expensive machine.


----------



## EngraverGuy (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks Jim,
There was no way I was putting vinyl in the machine. I have read to many things regarding this...not only can PVC ruin the machine, it can kill the operator. Looks like Stahls has something that is cuttable with a laser and I am going to call them.
Tim


----------



## Meatwagon (May 28, 2009)

Seems to me like alot of tackle twill is cut with a laser - heat seals the edges to keep from frilling for lack of a better word.


----------



## clsgraphics2100 (Nov 20, 2007)

Just to reinforce what someone else has already said."vinyl" is actually poly vinyl chloride (PVC). When you cut pvc, chlorine gas is produced which can kill you. It also is very corrosive, will corrode the metal parts and the circuit boards and also eat up your mirrors and lens.
I have twill that is adhesive backed from Stahls that I have cut with my laser and appliqued it to garments.


----------



## dfreese (Feb 4, 2014)

Some vinyls are made from a polyurethane vinyl rather than polyvinyl chloride and those can be cut from a laser. And when cut from a laser you don't have to weed them so you can do a lot higher detail designs.


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

Yep, most heat press vinyl is polyurethane which is safe. 

Stahls Fashion Film.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLuHgswB1eA

Here is the 2 videos Stahls put up.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9i4vejTzKsk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXUDt-4VGQ8


----------

